# Heading off to the WCU seminar



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The one at the new body farm.......

Several of the folks can't come because they are looking for bodies in the tornado rubble. Say a little prayer for their safety.

We may wind up on a search after the seminar (not related) for someone who has been missing in the mountains for a few weeks.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very cool! I didn't know they had a "new one" but I went to the old one 8-9 yrs ago. 
GREAT experience! 
Fingers crossed for the searchers!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Home .....

It was a great experience. We got to work the dogs up to the fence and offlead inside a chain link outer fence surrounding a privacy inner fence. Grim tried to crawl in under the privacy fence just downhill of some adipocere then gave his trained indication when he could not get in. Quite a few dogs hit and indicated on exactly the same spot.

We then were allowed to go in onlead to work the bodies. He pulled me uphill to the first one but was too excited sniffing to alert and I had to prompt that one. (Actually that morning ALL the dogs but one went uphill to the same body first) 

He gave his trained indications on the others without prompting. Even one that was under a tree that fell and I did not realize the body was right that he was on target.

As we approached the area they had pits with various animal carcasses and I got a new distracter for the logbook..black bear. 

----

The rest of the scent training was a rehash of basic stuff with different twists but we covered cars, buildings, open area, moving water....we also got to assemble a skeleton and guess which bones were animal vs human. Then had a discussion about terminology and training logs in light of the Casey Anthony case going on right now.

Always nice - got some good fine tuning comments and am going to buy a better lead for detailing after working with a 7 foot lead that was about 1/4 inch leather. It was NICE to slide through my fingers.

------

Met Michele Fleury and John Hausenfeld's wife (whose name escapes me right now..I want to say Wendy but I am fuzzy......she was in my group ) but Michele was in another though we heard of a "trick" her Dutchie pulled on the rental car. ..... Ah destructo dogs.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

I am so jealous!!! Sounds like a fantastic training opportunity. I hope they do it again next year..I will plan for it!

Glad you and Grim had a great time.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I think they are planning to do it again this fall too. They had a waiting list as large as the attendee list.


----------

